# SKY insurance



## Mirage (Jul 24, 2006)

not really heard much about them, but they cam back with a stonking quote that beat kieth michaels and a plan.

so definatley worth a go

im 24 5yrs NCB stage 1 mods and i got £1140 with protected NCB and like for like mod replacement.


----------



## T04Z GTR (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh yeah, sky insurance... Covers everything...lol

Sorry could resist....


----------



## Multics (Apr 27, 2008)

They're good, I had my Supra and Skyline with them, very good to deal with.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Just got them to quote my renewal.

they Beat A-plan by £40 and shaved £150 off the Excess, FC protected, with me and the wife to Drive

£551 

just waiting for Keith Micheals to call me back with thier price, otherwise i'll be dropping A-plan and going with SKY

Mook


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

oooh, Kieth Micheals can match it but not better it...

decisions decisions...

lol

mook


----------



## Mirage (Jul 24, 2006)

do KM protect your NCB for that?

KM gave me an excess of £600 compared to SKY's £400 + PNCB


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

KM did on mine


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

just got my renewal. £591 for the year, east london postcode, full no claims, yada yada.

phoned A-plan and flux and they couldn't even get close

rang Sky to confirm my details and they are all correct, all mods declared.

mental cheap, well happy

mook


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

who were the actual insurers on those quotes?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Chaucer on mine


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Sky only insure cars up to a value of £20K it's worth noting. They won't do R34GTRs at all....


----------



## SHAK (Jul 4, 2001)

*SKY Ins*

Have been competitive on pricing on many occasions.

Depending on there main underwiter at any given time - will dictate max values, etc.

Deffo worth a go !!


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

They wont insure me as im under 25? Even though ive had 2 previous skylines


----------



## matt.. (Aug 6, 2010)

got a good quote on my stagea insurance through sky (chaucer)


----------



## stew2002 (Sep 5, 2010)

I have my 300zx twin turbo with sky insurance aswell, every quote i had was around £800/1200 then sky insurance gave me it for £502 fully comp


----------



## Talski (Apr 7, 2010)

*Big thumbs up for Sky!!!*

Hi all,

Just wanted to say, I renewed insurance for the R34GTR today, Sky saved me £100 off my best quote (from KM) with reduced excess and full protected NCD. They took down all mods, and will replace like for like. 
Very happy with the service :thumbsup:


----------



## DevilJin (Jan 16, 2004)

*Doh*

They won't insure first time drivers for GTR's, so I had one 5 years ago, but they need me to have had one in the previous two years to insure me :-(

A-Plan or KM it is I guess.....


----------

